# Info on the New Holland Roll-Belt 460 SuperFeed Baler, BR series is dead



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Looks like the BR7000 series is dead.

http://nhag.cnhpressroom.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=newsreleases.DisplayNewsReleases&NewsID=460


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Interesting. Not in the market, I just bought a 450 for my limited round bale output. One thing I don't care for are endless belts. That can be a royal PITA if one breaks and belts do fail.

They must be using the linear actuator to drive the duckbill (same as my 450) because it's powered entirely through the bale command computer.

Pretty happy with the 450 so far.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

About time they make a 4' baler like that. Would be worth looking at in a year or 2 once they get the problems lined out


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Why do they show conflicting info:

http://agriculture.newholland.com/us/en/Comparison/Pages/compare_specs_results.aspx?idProduct=50

When I was looking at the Roll Belt 450 Nh touted it as economical 40hp min baler.

Your link says 60-100. I wonder what they changed?


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> Why do they show conflicting info:
> 
> http://agriculture.newholland.com/us/en/Comparison/Pages/compare_specs_results.aspx?idProduct=50
> 
> ...


They're showing 40HP min. on this page too. Maybe that info. on the first link is a typo.

http://agriculture.newholland.com/us/en/Products/Hay-and-Forage-Equipment/RollBelt450/Pages/products_techinfo.aspx


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

ARD Farm said:


> Interesting. Not in the market, I just bought a 450 for my limited round bale output. One thing I don't care for are endless belts. That can be a royal PITA if one breaks and belts do fail.
> 
> They must be using the linear actuator to drive the duckbill (same as my 450) because it's powered entirely through the bale command computer.
> 
> Pretty happy with the 450 so far.


ARD did you get netwrap?

Seems like an endless belt would a PITA to change. How much of the baler would have to be disassembled to replace one?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Grateful11 said:


> ARD did you get netwrap?
> 
> Seems like an endless belt would a PITA to change. How much of the baler would have to be disassembled to replace one?


You don't want to know, suggests right in the owners manual to have the dealer change endless belts. I have a BR740A Silage Special, but rarely make silage bales, was just a really good buy at the time. If I have any problems with the endless belts I'll just install the ones with splices instead.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

deadmoose said:


> Why do they show conflicting info:
> http://agriculture.newholland.com/us/en/Comparison/Pages/compare_specs_results.aspx?idProduct=50
> When I was looking at the Roll Belt 450 Nh touted it as economical 40hp min baler.
> Your link says 60-100. I wonder what they changed?


You're comparing the 450U utility baler with the new 450 coming out next year.

IMO endless belts are the greatest thing because they have no splices to tear. If they do need replacing you can always use a spliced belt to make it easir.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Colby said:


> About time they make a 4' baler like that. Would be worth looking at in a year or 2 once they get the problems lined out


Yes I wish I Knew , We were thinking about trading our BR7060 w/4000 bales next week


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm interested, but I always try to wait at least two years when a new model comes out for the factory to get the bugs out. Seems like NH made a lot of changes so there could be more than usual amount of engineering fixes.

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

rjmoses said:


> I'm interested, but I always try to wait at least two years when a new model comes out for the factory to get the bugs out. Seems like NH made a lot of changes so there could be more than usual amount of engineering fixes.
> 
> Ralph


I agree with Ralph on waiting a yr or 2 so they get all the bugs out of a new model esp when there is a big change.btdt with a baler,new model had a lot of updates to fix issues,Vermeer stood behind it 100% but it still takes up your time,etc.

I was just at a guys place haveing major issues with a new 560.makes me wonder if it was ready to come out yet??


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Grateful11 said:


> ARD did you get netwrap?
> 
> Seems like an endless belt would a PITA to change. How much of the baler would have to be disassembled to replace one?


Yes, I did. It's got everything except the infeed discs and the gathering wheels. It's a nice machine but I don't think 40 pto is enough to adequately roll a 4x5 with the density cranked up. Maybe with the infeed discs, but without, no way. I talked about it in another thread.

The pickup is hidden from view under the net wrap hood (net loads in the front above the twine) (4 balls of twine or 2 mega balls) and 1 roll of net plus another in the net box on the back.

Why I want the gathering wheels. I can't see the pickup really.

Actually all the new RB bailers look similar, NH got away from the boxy look with swoopy doors and new badging.

I believe it will be a good bailer investment.



mlappin said:


> You don't want to know, suggests right in the owners manual to have the dealer change endless belts. I have a BR740A Silage Special, but rarely make silage bales, was just a really good buy at the time. If I have any problems with the endless belts I'll just install the ones with splices instead.


I would not want to. You'd have to pull one side of every roller mounting point in the bailer frame. IMO, that 'feature' is really a detraction. Especially at current shop rates. My dealer charges almost 100 bucks an hour, even for the flunkies. I avoid any dealer aspects (except warranty stuff) at all costs.

Sort of like how good DEF is....lol

Make a silk purse out of a sows ear.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

The 40 or 60hp part doesn't bother us. We bale with a CaseIH 5140 Maxxum, 94 PTO hp.

Any complaints on the netwrapping system of the 450? Basically one can get into a netwrap baler for $28K MSRP vs. $38-40K MSRP on a JD. To me the NH makes more business sense for someone doing under a 1000 bales year over a JD.

What are Infeed Discs?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

discbinedr said:


> You're comparing the 450U utility baler with the new 450 coming out next year.
> IMO endless belts are the greatest thing because they have no splices to tear. If they do need replacing you can always use a spliced belt to make it easir.


Gotcha. I wonder why they rename the el cheapo one first and base new models off of that?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I'll take the endless belts. I've spent enough time replacing worn splice pins and clippers, and they are the only thing I've ever fixed on belts. Plus the splice is the only thing to hook and cause problems on belt guides. Fixing a broken endless belt would be no different than fixing a spliced belt. If I had a baler with worn out endless belts I would just cut them out and replace with spliced belts.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

deadmoose said:


> Gotcha. I wonder why they rename the el cheapo one first and base new models off of that?


I don't consider the 450U cheap. It was 2 times the cost of my 638, but then, everything cost's more. The only thing going down is corn prices. 

But then, if I roll a hundred a year, thats a lot.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Grateful11 said:


> The 40 or 60hp part doesn't bother us. We bale with a CaseIH 5140 Maxxum, 94 PTO hp.
> 
> Any complaints on the netwrapping system of the 450? Basically one can get into a netwrap baler for $28K MSRP vs. $38-40K MSRP on a JD. To me the NH makes more business sense for someone doing under a 1000 bales year over a JD.
> 
> ...


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> I agree with Ralph on waiting a yr or 2 so they get all the bugs out of a new model esp when there is a big change.btdt with a baler,new model had a lot of updates to fix issues,Vermeer stood behind it 100% but it still takes up your time,etc.
> I was just at a guys place haveing major issues with a new 560.makes me wonder if it was ready to come out yet??


What type of problems . that is what has been going through my mindand I don't want to wait two years to upgrade At this point I could still get a new BR7060


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

endrow said:


> Yes I wish I Knew , We were thinking about trading our BR7060 w/4000 bales next week


I'm in the same position. Did you hear any numbers $$?

I broke the net actuator piston rod last week . The end came out of the piston where it was crimped in.My neighbor busted his at 4000 bales as well. Is this a common problem?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I will do more homework on these new balers. I have always been skeptical of round balers with rotors. from what I make of that advertising brochure they all have rotors


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

endrow said:


> What type of problems . that is what has been going through my mindand I don't want to wait two years to upgrade At this point I could still get a new BR7060


He had a few problems but the main one was some belts flipped over and caused some other major problems.Just from everything he told me sounded like mismatched belts and poor dealer setup/service.

He wants his old baler back and trade $ back but they won't give it to him.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

I can not see how you can go wrong on buying a RB450. If it is like the RB560 then the majority of the baler is similar if not the same as the BR balers. The major differences are the pickup and the wrapping systems. There are always issues with first year production but since the 560"s now have that year behind them, the smaller models coming for next year should have most of the bugs worked out by then. Our issues were mainly quality control on the 560's such as loose hardware. Knock on wood, but I have not had to do any warranty work on the ones we have out. The new style pickup works great and the wrapping systems also seem to work with little issue. Also by next season the dealer network will be up to speed on these balers with service classes available to the technicians.

Discbinedr; I have only seen two ends pull out of the actuators since the BR balers have been out. One was operator induced. Just weld the plug back into the rod.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

mike10 said:


> I can not see how you can go wrong on buying a RB450. If it is like the RB560 then the majority of the baler is similar if not the same as the BR balers. The major differences are the pickup and the wrapping systems. There are always issues with first year production but since the 560"s now have that year behind them, the smaller models coming for next year should have most of the bugs worked out by then. Our issues were mainly quality control on the 560's such as loose hardware. Knock on wood, but I have not had to do any warranty work on the ones we have out. The new style pickup works great and the wrapping systems also seem to work with little issue. Also by next season the dealer network will be up to speed on these balers with service classes available to the technicians.
> 
> Discbinedr; I have only seen two ends pull out of the actuators since the BR balers have been out. One was operator induced. Just weld the plug back into the rod.


Did the weld job. Was a bit cheaper than a $600 exchange. =) Maybe mine was operator induced as well. How would I do that?


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

endrow said:


> I will do more homework on these new balers. I have always been skeptical of round balers with rotors. from what I make of that advertising brochure they all have rotors


Rotary feeder, not rotary cutter.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

If you get bale slice it will have a rotary cutter. Thats not available on the 450U and I don't want or need it.

The duckbill / cutter knife / cam plate drive on the 450U is an electric linear actuator, basically just like automotive electric assist power steering or an electric camper jack. It has 2 pots, one on the short side of the stroke and one on the long side. I don't see much to go wrong with that.

For kicks and grins when I was rounding 2 weeks ago, I switched from net to twine and back again on consecutive bales and it switched no issue. I like the various pre-programmed twine patterns plus it has a custom program.

She's put away for the year now, I ran my 100 bales. Gotta get it out and spritz it off and wax it yet. I already greased everything and oiled up the chains (after I blew it off.

I have noticed that all my belts are off tracking to the left so I'll have to cant the tailgate roll a tad. The 450U has a nice belt tension release, much simpler than my old baler.

No loose hardware either. My floor roll chain was a bit sloppy but I adjusted that. I might remove the tensioner blocks and replace them with spring loaded idlers. I did that on my 575 a couple years ago.

Other than the narrow pickup (fixable). I think it's a keeper.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> He had a few problems but the main one was some belts flipped over


The only time I have ever flipped belts on my NH was baling things I shouldn't have been. Shredded cornstalks in narrow windrows with snow in them was one. Went fine until the sun was down. Then everything got too slippery. The other time was baling a tiny windrow of short fine dry grass in a road ditch. There just wasn't enough material there to start a core quickly enough. Never had any damage though. Just loss of time slacking the belts and righting the twist.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Cornstalks are wicked on belt bailers. Thats what a chain bailer is for...lol. In general corn stalks suck big time. I did it one time, helping a friend. That was one time too many.

I've never flipped a belt. I presume the fix is relieving the tension and rolling it back over. Is that correct?


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Bale slice should not be confused with a rotary cutter, they are two distinctly different concepts. Bale slice has what appears to be mower sections on the starter roll which you can program when they rotate into the bale chamber and slice the bale as it rotates. The sections are about 7" apart

Rotary cutters are behind the pickup and cut the hay like a paper shredder before it enters the bale chamber.

Rotary feeders have a rotor behind the pickup that just feeds the hay into the bale chamber.

The RB560 does not use linear actuators for the wrap, they use electric motors. I would assume that is what will be used on the rest of the line.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

mike10 said:


> Bale slice should not be confused with a rotary cutter, they are two distinctly different concepts. Bale slice has what appears to be mower sections on the starter roll which you can program when they rotate into the bale chamber and slice the bale as it rotates. The sections are about 7" apart
> 
> Rotary cutters are behind the pickup and cut the hay like a paper shredder before it enters the bale chamber.
> 
> ...


Thanks mike10 for the factual information. There is nothing worse than getting totally unreliable information from "internet experts".

Regards, Mike


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

It is easy enough to get confused about the terminology used today for all the options available. When we ordered the 560's last year we were not even sure what we were getting. I wish it was as simple as when the 850's came out. The only question you had to ask then was do you want a round baler or a square baler.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

mike10 said:


> Bale slice should not be confused with a rotary cutter, they are two distinctly different concepts. Bale slice has what appears to be mower sections on the starter roll which you can program when they rotate into the bale chamber and slice the bale as it rotates. The sections are about 7" apart
> 
> Rotary cutters are behind the pickup and cut the hay like a paper shredder before it enters the bale chamber.
> 
> ...


We have always had bale slice on our new Holland balers . the crop cuter version of the BR balers has a rotor and 90% of the time that rotor is a plus 10% of the time the rotor is a night mare .


----------



## armyturner (Nov 24, 2011)

A local dealer that we use had a 550 silage baler with every option available a couple of weeks ago while I was down there. They were taking it to Ft Smith to show off at a cattleman's association meeting. I liked the baler, but one thing that caught my eye were the darn plastic idlers. Why do they continue to put plastic idlers on 80 series chains? The replacements are steel. I have a 2012 model BR 7060. My first plastic idler went out at 11 bales.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> Cornstalks are wicked on belt bailers. Thats what a chain bailer is for...lol. In general corn stalks suck big time. I did it one time, helping a friend. That was one time too many.


Chain balers will bale corn stalks but they are so slow. I've put at least 10,000 stalk bales through my BR780A with very few problems. Mine has a five bar Xtra Sweep pickup with a 20 tooth drive sprocket instead of the stock 17 tooth, extra belt guide, and the expeller roll. Last fall we could drop a bale a minute in good conditions.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

armyturner said:


> A local dealer that we use had a 550 silage baler with every option available a couple of weeks ago while I was down there. They were taking it to Ft Smith to show off at a cattleman's association meeting. I liked the baler, but one thing that caught my eye were the darn plastic idlers. Why do they continue to put plastic idlers on 80 series chains? The replacements are steel. I have a 2012 model BR 7060. My first plastic idler went out at 11 bales.


I think the plastic idlers wear better than the metal ones. For those not familiar, the idlers we are referring to look like a regular toothed type idler only they are made of plastic with a bearing inserted into the center bore.

I had the same opinion when I first saw them but I have become a believer in their ability to wear like steel. If the sprockets are in alignment there should be no issue, except for the occasional premature failure which any part can experience. When I service balers with these plastic idlers, I will just pop out the bearing and install a new bearing, if necessary, and reinstall them to run thousands of more bales.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Gearclash said:


> The only time I have ever flipped belts on my NH was baling things I shouldn't have been. Shredded cornstalks in narrow windrows with snow in them was one. Went fine until the sun was down. Then everything got too slippery. The other time was baling a tiny windrow of short fine dry grass in a road ditch. There just wasn't enough material there to start a core quickly enough. Never had any damage though. Just loss of time slacking the belts and righting the twist.


I was thinking that also but this guy is a experienced baler operator owns 2 other balers and bales 10,000 bales per yr.

baler guy from another NH dealer was rideing with him the last time belts flipped and said not operator error.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I wonder what is different about the RB series Roll-belt system. When I looked at a RB560 last fall it didn't appear that the roll-belt portion of the baler was changed much from the BR7090. What I saw was from the outside, no open door.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Gearclash said:


> I wonder what is different about the RB series Roll-belt system. When I looked at a RB560 last fall it didn't appear that the roll-belt portion of the baler was changed much from the BR7090. What I saw was from the outside, no open door.


Here is what comes to mind without looking up the specifics.

Probably the biggest difference between the two is the placement of the backwrap roll under the drive roll. The backwrap roll was moved forward which allows more contact surface between the drive roll and the belts increasing the driving force on the belts.

Different bearings are used on some of the rolls.

The top rear tailgate roll has rubber sections which cause the belts to track better. The last year or two of the BR 7090 had this also.

The availability of a stronger premium belt with alligator clips to go along with the standard clipper laced belts and endless belts.

Replaceable wear inserts on the sledge frame where the belts wear into the frame.

I think they repositioned the follower roll scraper.

I am sure there are other but these are what I can think of.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

front yard display at corporate headquarters.just had to stop and grab it on my way home from the livestock auction


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Nicely optioned out. NH is getting away from squared off sheet metal and going to compound curves, my 450 U is curved as well.

I also see the entire tailgate area is enclosed.

Where exactly are they located at? I go to Reading regularly to Reitnauer to pick up new units, might be worth a stop in.

I'm kind of suprised that the hay tools don't have a 'Made in USA' sticker on them.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I've been looking at changing my baler to a 4x6. Since I've changed my feeding set up, I can feed 4x6's vs 5x6's with just a little more work. But selling 4x6's would be more profitable, just like toilet paper--sell a little less product volume for a few more dollars.

Equivalency: Five 4x6's = Four 5x6's volume wise. But, on a per bale basis (not per ton), I can charge a little more--like 4x6's might go for $45/bale and 5x6's for $50/bale which works out to $225 vs $200--10% more profit.

Why not! Everybody else is doing it.

Smart people will buy by the ton, so that doesn't really make any difference. 4x6's do make for easier hauling.

Ralph


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

rjmoses said:


> I've been looking at changing my baler to a 4x6. Since I've changed my feeding set up, I can feed 4x6's vs 5x6's with just a little more work. But selling 4x6's would be more profitable, just like toilet paper--sell a little less product volume for a few more dollars.
> 
> Equivalency: Five 4x6's = Four 5x6's volume wise. But, on a per bale basis (not per ton), I can charge a little more--like 4x6's might go for $45/bale and 5x6's for $50/bale which works out to $225 vs $200--10% more profit.
> 
> ...


Next you will go to 4x5 like we have here. 4x5 of decent hay brings $45 where a 5x6 or 4x6 bring the same or even slightly less on the 5x bales.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

One thing noticed they took the deck away where you would mount the applicator,


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

5 foot wide bales are a pain, especially to transport on the road. Stacked normally on a a trailer they are 10 feet wide (120") or a little better depending on how tight you load them and how much fluff is sticking off the sides. Most state compliance officers don't have much humor when it comes to a wide load without permits. Under DOT/ICC regulations, any load transported over 108" in width must be permitted and that includes farm related.

The other issue is, you can't see around them. Even if you have extension mirrors you are running basically blind to anyone behind you.

Never though much about it until one of the guys down the road bought wheat straw on a remote field and bailed it in 5x5's. He got busted on the way home on a state route with his gooseneck. Not sure of he got out of it but I bet it was a hassle either way.

Here in Michigan, I see people pulling snowmobile trailers all the time with cars and those trailers are 102: wide. They cannot see whats behind them or even to change lanes, I give them a wide berth.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

What's the point of the sheet metal on the back of the baler?? 
Looks?


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Good question. My 450U is sheet metal halfway up. My old NH had about a 8" strip across the bottom.

It might be to give lateral support to the side sheets, not sure.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I took a picture of the rotor while I was there and I also noticed they took away the deck on top where most people mounted their preservative applicator.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

It won't be a cheap baler I bet.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

List price on a stripped RB450 will be under 40,000.00. The sky is the limit from there A 560 with bale slice will be in the 60,000.00 range. There are different configurations which will affect the price upwards or downwards from there and of course there are the companies programs which bring the purchase price back down to something that resembles reality.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

It's amazing how high these balers are getting. A JD 459 Silage Special with Net is pushing over $40K MSRP. I'd go for a 459 before I'd go for an unproven NH. They're almost as much as a tractor that meets the requirements of pulling them. 5 years ago we could have gotten a 458 with Mega-Wide pickup and Netwrap for $27K and some change. I think she priced a 459 back in the Spring at $36K, supposedly that was their best price.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

While some of the NH balers are new models for 2015 they are far from unproven. The basics have not changed that much and what has changed are improvements over what was available before.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Well we've been hearing problems with the 560 and the early 450U's had I believe some structural problems, I'd wait. If they didn't change anything except add the rotor in it might be just fine but with that kind of price increase I hope there's more changes than that. Then there's 313/316 gearbox problems. I'm not knocking NH we just bought a new H7220 in the Spring. It just seems they might be pushing stuff out new stuff to the public without very extensive field testing lately.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Just for my information and not to start a color war, but what kinds of problems have you been hearing on the 560's. As for structural problems I am also not aware of any issues with the 560 or 450U. People may not like the way some of the components are designed on the 450U but you have that with any brand.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

mike10 said:


> Just for my information and not to start a color war, but what kinds of problems have you been hearing on the 560's. As for structural problems I am also not aware of any issues with the 560 or 450U. People may not like the way some of the components are designed on the 450U but you have that with any brand.


The guy I talked have had issues with belts flipping.And dealer setup which is another issue.He was wondering also if I had heard of anyone else haveing issues.To say the least he is pissed off.Dealer sent a service guy out and he was going to adjust net knife by prying it.Was the first thing he said that ticked him off.
this is the only guy that I have heard of with issues.He was sure wondering if others have had issues also.

from what I was told dealer and NH aren't doing squat to resolve the situation.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

I think your friend is a victim of what is happening across the country, inexperienced people sent to repair machines they have no idea on how to operate or repair. This goes across all brands as many of the posts on this site have also brought up.

If I had to guess NH knows nothing about what is happening here. Sending is an ASSIST concern is not the same as notifying NH. Tell your friend to call the Top Service phone number which can be found on NH's website. He will get action, maybe not to his complete satisfaction at this point in the game, since he is already completely aggravated, but it will advance the action to be taken.

I hate to second guess someone, since I was not there, but I find it strange that the guy was prying on the net knife because there is nothing there that prying will help, you just have the electric motor, the knives on the support and support pivots.

As for the belts, I know you posted earlier that the operator had a lot of experience, but I have seen experienced operators who still do not understand the proper operation of the baler in varying crop conditions. What really hurts new belts is if the belts are not broken in properly on the initial use. The belt flipping and tracking can be overcome but it is much better to break them in right.

There are solutions to his problem but he will need the help of his dealer.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm the last person to try or want to start a color war. There's every color here but blue I think. We don't care about color something is, just want something to get the job done and done right. Here's just the NH stuff: 478 HayBine, H7220 DiscBIne, 256 Rake with Dolly wheels and a 25 Forage Blower.

I know there's one person on here that knows 3 people with early 450 balers that have had numerous problems. I think the 450U is most likely straightened out now. I've actually tried to get my wife to consider a 450. I thought I had read that an extra structural bar had to be added to bale chamber sidewall but I've been wrong before.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Grateful11 said:


> I'm the last person to try or want to start a color war. There's every color here but blue I think. We don't care about color something is, just want something to get the job done and done right. Here's just the NH stuff: 478 HayBine, H7220 DiscBIne, 256 Rake with Dolly wheels and a 25 Forage Blower.
> 
> I know there's one person on here that knows 3 people with early 450 balers that have had numerous problems. I think the 450U is most likely straightened out now. I've actually tried to get my wife to consider a 450. I thought I had read that an extra structural bar had to be added to bale chamber sidewall but I've been wrong before.


You aren't. NH added a tubular cross member about a third of the way back linking the sidesheets just in front of the belts.

We were discussing the totally enclosed rear section on the new balers earlier on and (the 450 is elclosed half way up) and the more I look at mine, I believe thats for structural rigidity as well.

My wife didn't have any input other than choose between a new car or a new bailer. The bailer makes money, the car costs money. I'll drive my rusty jalopy another year ot 2. Just have to get some new tires.

My only real gripe is the obscured pickup on the twine/net option. It needs th be a bit wider (no option offered) or the gathering wheels made standard equipment. Other than that it runs like a top or as my wife commented standing near it as it was wrapping.... "A wash machine"


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Sounds like a you need a cab cam to watch the obscured pickup.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Grateful11 said:


> It's amazing how high these balers are getting. A JD 459 Silage Special with Net is pushing over $40K MSRP. I'd go for a 459 before I'd go for an unproven NH. They're almost as much as a tractor that meets the requirements of pulling them. 5 years ago we could have gotten a 458 with Mega-Wide pickup and Netwrap for $27K and some change. I think she priced a 459 back in the Spring at $36K, supposedly that was their best price.


Yup high cost low farm profits and than a company like jd has lay offs
When I worked building roller mills the company was divitied into two companies. The one built the mill and sold them to the other company from anywhere from 50-100 percent increase. Than this company sold them to the dealers and the dealers markered them up 20-50% more.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

A good accountant is worth his weight in gold. Sounds like around here 2 separate companies. One owns building and leases to the second. Keeps uncle sams hands out of the fifth pocket. He only gets the first four.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Grateful11 said:


> Sounds like a you need a cab cam to watch the obscured pickup.


Thats a consideration I didn't consider..... Hard enough to watch the video game (BaleCommand) now, but then, this is my first electronically controlled bailer. I was old school until now. My biggest foray into electronics prior to this baler was moisture sensing acid application and even that made me apprehensive. I'm not extremely trusting of electronics in general.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

I know it is low tech, but how about attaching a small chain to the bottom of the net box, or any other place you can see, that is in alignment with the end of the pickup? Or maybe a small whip antenna so it won't swing to the side on hillsides.


----------



## Hoot99 (Aug 12, 2014)

I own a 450 and it is ok for 1st cutting long hay but when I use it on 2nd cutting short hay (about 12 in) it blocks the netwrap on the 2nd bail so it only wraps in the middle. Anyone else hav have this?


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hoot99 said:


> I own a 450 and it is ok for 1st cutting long hay but when I use it on 2nd cutting short hay (about 12 in) it blocks the netwrap on the 2nd bail so it only wraps in the middle. Anyone else hav have this?


You might want to start a new thread on your wrapping problem to get some real help. Your question is kinda buried in this thread which about the brand new 460, quite a bit different from your 450.


----------



## Tbaromt Repair (Nov 6, 2014)

My 2 cents of info, is for the Case version, RB565. Factory set up was way off, had to set up balers from ground up, mechanical and electronics. All of the Case baler monitors came set up as a New Holland 450's. Had a number of H-Bridge failures and ECU failures. Twine door welds poor, customer lost his after 400 bales. Twine balers tore twine while wrapping, found threaded bolts in the wrong way (for my thinkin), modifyed so threads are now down, stopped that problem. Balers are a hay eating SOB. new pick-up and rotor are awesome!! The duckbill, net knife and twine arm motors are quiet and efficient. I do not like the tailgate shields or the HD belts with the low pro alligator rivets, $600 per belt and $45.00 to splice one belt? C'mone guys, I have never had a problem with the old belts and clipper splices. I do feel this winter both the Case and New Holland will have a bucket full of mods for this baler. Over all, the Case RB and the NH Roll-Belt ran circles around the BR7090 and the RB564. I think next years baler, after all the mods, (I hope) will give the Deere 569 quite a fight.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Sounds like NH has been introducing equipment lately before it is ready from reading threads on here this year. DId they ever get the "new" large discbine problems worked out? Is that really true that the HD belts on the new balers are $600 each?.....really? Surely there is something to this?

Regards, Mike


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

It is not so much the equipment is not ready for release, but a problem on the assy lines which hopefully has been resolved. I think the late release of the balers and thus the short time frame to get them into the field caused assy issues. I did not run into any electrical issues as the other poster stated, but there were the little things like loose hardware, etc.

The discbine gearbox issue is being addressed with new gearboxes to be installed on the machines. I have not heard what the problem was exactly but the letter sent with the update notice inferred the gearboxes did not meet the specifications they were supposed to. A supplier issue. While the gearboxes are from a reputable European company, they still came out of China where I think someone dropped the ball.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

That gearbox mess really grinds my gears. Put out a premium product at the top of your product line of DiscBines at a premium price and sub out the gearbox to China. I hope our H7220 doesn't have Chinese gearboxes.


----------



## Tbaromt Repair (Nov 6, 2014)

My bad guys, endless HD belts are $670, laced belts are $474. Still to much in my book. $5360 to rebelt an endless baler, plus 10 hrs labor and $3792 for laced belts. wow


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Grateful11 said:


> That gearbox mess really grinds my gears. Put out a premium product at the top of your product line of DiscBines at a premium price and sub out the gearbox to China. I hope our H7220 doesn't have Chinese gearboxes.


I have seen it before we bought a New NH489 when they first came out and they had to replace wobble boxes. Some guys had them break in field . We got lucky they upgraded ours before it gave us downtime. There is always that risk to buying one of the first


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

endrow said:


> I have seen it before we bought a New NH489 when they first came out and they had to replace wobble boxes. Some guys had them break in field . We got lucky they upgraded ours before it gave us downtime. There is always that risk to buying one of the first


Grandpa's idea when he was farming was to buy the last of an old series when they brought out the new series. This way they usually had all the bugs worked out and because they wanted to get rid of them there was a sales discount.


----------



## LukeS (Feb 24, 2015)

Grateful11 said:


> They're showing 40HP min. on this page too. Maybe that info. on the first link is a typo.
> 
> http://agriculture.newholland.com/us/en/Products/Hay-and-Forage-Equipment/RollBelt450/Pages/products_techinfo.aspx


Your looking at the utility model.


----------



## gulogulo (Mar 9, 2014)

mike10 said:


> Here is what comes to mind without looking up the specifics.
> 
> Probably the biggest difference between the two is the placement of the backwrap roll under the drive roll. The backwrap roll was moved forward which allows more contact surface between the drive roll and the belts increasing the driving force on the belts.
> 
> ...


Waiting now for delivery of a new rb450ss after trading in my Krone Bellima, and according to the dealer, all new models (2014 and after) have been opened up and updated with an additional roller -- apparently the belts were slipping in really green hay -- to make them function more like a Kuhn baler. Also some alteration to the density/pressure arm that I didn't quite get (belt balers are mysterious to me). I just hope the thing works.


----------

